# cup centering tool



## Chris Hamel (Jan 17, 2017)

Found this idea in a book called "101 Metalworking Projects"  It is used to center punch the end of round stock so you can center drill and mount in the lathe.  My lathe spindle will only allow about 3/4" to pass through, so when I work with pieces larger diameter than that,  with lengths greater than a few inches, I was always fighting getting an accurate center.  The project came out pretty good, the only problem I had was the steel I used for the pin wouldn't harden sufficiently.  I remade it with different metal and I think it will hold up now.  I tried it and as long as I hold it vertical, my centers come out pretty close.


----------



## CrossSlide (Jan 17, 2017)

What's it used for?


----------



## dave_r_1 (Jan 17, 2017)

"used to center punch the end of round stock"


----------



## Uglydog (Jan 17, 2017)

Chris Hamel,
Thanks for the post and for the idea.
Looks like you are relatively new here. Glad to see you are making stuff!!
Finding center of a shaft is always a problem and certainly is critical.
Thanks for the post!!

Daryl
MN


----------



## Chris Hamel (Jan 17, 2017)

CrossSlide said:


> What's it used for?


You use it to center punch the end of round stock.  So you can center drill them


----------



## Uglydog (Jan 17, 2017)

Makes complete sense to me!!


Daryl
MN


----------



## Groundhog (Jan 17, 2017)

Nice job.

Here is a link to part 1 of (I think) a 3 part video by Tubal Cain (AKA mrpetes) on making a cup centering tool.


----------



## chips&more (Jan 17, 2017)

Using a center head with scale and scribing a few intersecting lines and then center punching the scribed intersection will achieve the same results…Dave


----------



## ch2co (Jan 17, 2017)

I remember using one of these as a kid. Don't know what ever happened to it. I had forgotten all about it, thanks for the memory.

CHuck the grumpy one


----------



## tomh (Jan 18, 2017)

make the tool! 
 You will enjoy the process and gain experience and have a tool *you* made!  watch mrpetes videos on this.   As to its usefulness you will be able to find the center and punch it in one easy step.  It works! and is quicker than  marking out the lines and then having to hunt down your punch  that's always hiding


----------



## NodakGary (Mar 28, 2017)

I made one last week and like you say it is an interesting project.  I had never heat treated metal before and I hadn't used the boring tool very much so both proved neat to do.  I haven't used the tool yet and so I don't know if my heat treating was done properly, however I followed mrpete's instruction videos as closely as I could.  Learned an awful lot from his videos.  Never had any formal training in metal working, but, he can explain things very well.  
NodakGary


----------

